# We are giving away 1 free syntherol arm cycle!



## Synthetek (Nov 11, 2011)

We have just reached 500 Facebook LIKES and want to continue with another massive promotion.

In exactly 1 month’s time on 11/12/2011 1 lucky subscriber to our facebook page will receive a *COMPLETE SYNTHEROL ARM CYCLE!* 

That’s 9 bottles of Syntherol!

Once selected we will contact a person on our facebook page at random and notify them of their winning status.

If this person is not a ‘bodybuilder’ as such or has simply been referred by a bodybuilding fan they can let us know who it was that referred them and we will then contact the referring person.

To take advantage of this promotion simply spread the word about our facebook page and tell as many people as you can!

The more people you get to LIKE us on facebook, the more chances you have of winning this massive prize.


----------



## K1 (Nov 11, 2011)

That is one awesome deal...Everyone should jump on this!:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn, that's a sweet offer!!


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 12, 2011)

Very cool and very generous offer from Synthetek!!


----------



## K1 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Bump!*

Back up top:yeahthat:


----------



## J4CKT (Nov 14, 2011)

That's a HUGE prize! Awesome promotion.


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 14, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> That's a HUGE prize! Awesome promotion.



:yeahthat:


----------



## J4CKT (Nov 21, 2011)

Half way there!


----------



## *FORGE* (Nov 22, 2011)

These guys are the best in the business! Awesome offer!


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 24, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## J4CKT (Nov 24, 2011)

Wonder who's gonna win!


----------



## K1 (Nov 27, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> Wonder who's gonna win!



A REALLY lucky person!


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 28, 2011)

VERY generous offer from the good people at Synthetek. Syntherol is the best SEO out there.


----------



## J4CKT (Dec 5, 2011)

Not Long to go now!


----------



## Lee39 (Dec 5, 2011)

One free arm? What about the other arm? A bodybuilder's symmetry could be seriously hindered by this offer...


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 5, 2011)

Lee39 said:


> One free arm? What about the other arm? A bodybuilder's symmetry could be seriously hindered by this offer...



Dude, they mean one free bicep and tris course, which would consist of two arms.

Do some research on Syntherol bics and tris protocol and how many bottles you need for a complete cycle. Here is a thread broken down by PRIDE:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-s...hetek-syntherol-amounts-per-muscle-group.html

This is one of the best deals I have ever seen offered anywhere!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 6, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Lee39 (Dec 7, 2011)

*FORGE* said:


> Dude, they mean one free bicep and tris course, which would consist of two arms.
> 
> Do some research on Syntherol bics and tris protocol and how many bottles you need for a complete cycle. Here is a thread broken down by PRIDE:
> 
> ...



Erm, yeah, it was a joke...


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 7, 2011)

3 Days to go!

LIKE us for your chance(s) to win!

Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products | Facebook


----------



## K1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> 3 Days to go!
> 
> LIKE us for your chance(s) to win!
> 
> Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products | Facebook



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 8, 2011)

*2 Days to go!*

LIKE us for your chance(s) to win!

Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products | Facebook


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 8, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> *2 Days to go!*
> 
> LIKE us for your chance(s) to win!
> 
> Synthetek Industries - Innovative Bodybuilding Products | Facebook



Can't wait to see who the winner is! Someone very lucky, I am sure!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 8, 2011)

*FORGE* said:


> Someone very lucky, I am sure!



I'm hoping to be the lucky one:smoking:


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 9, 2011)

Not long to go now!


----------



## K1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Not long to go now!



Almost out of time to jump in on this great offer!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 9, 2011)

k1* said:


> Almost out of time to jump in on this great offer!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 12, 2011)

And the Winner IS:








.........................................THATBLOKE ! - From ProfessionalMuscle.com


Thank you for everyone that entered the competition and LIKED our page.

Stay tuned as we will be announcing our next promotion shortly.


----------



## K1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> And the Winner IS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats to THATBLOKE! Awesome prize!!


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 12, 2011)

Lucky bro! Congrats man!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 13, 2011)

BLOKE, congrats bro! A great contest prep tool for you!


----------



## Big Danny (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats thatbloke, when you intend to do your syntherol cycle please come  and share the before and after pics with anasci members. Or a link ...it it's goiing to be on promuscle


----------



## J4CKT (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations to THATBLOKE, what a massive prize.

Also look forward to hearing his experience with the product.


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 14, 2011)

Synthetek said:


> Stay tuned as we will be announcing our next promotion shortly.



Looking forward to more of these contests from the best supplement company on the planet!


----------

